# Achat de CrossOver sur un Mac M1 : Erreur ?



## Nolsen12345 (4 Août 2021)

Bonjour

Aurais-je fait une erreur en achetant CrossOver pour mon MacBook Air M1 ?

Merci


----------



## edenpulse (4 Août 2021)

Pourquoi tu en aurais-tu fait une ?


----------



## Nolsen12345 (4 Août 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Pourquoi tu en aurais-fait une?


Ça ne semble pas fonctionner. Faut-il un processeur Intel ?


----------



## edenpulse (4 Août 2021)

Il y a eu une news aujourd'hui.








						CrossOver 21 améliore les performances des jeux Windows sur Mac
					

Pas besoin d'un logiciel de virtualisation ou de s'embêter à installer Boot Camp pour faire fonctionner des logiciels Windows sur Mac : CrossOver permet, de longue date, d'utiliser des applications Windows sans avoir l'OS de Microsoft sur son ordi. La version 21.0.0 est désormais disponible...




					www.macg.co
				



Et non, ça fonctionne sur M1, a travers Rosetta2


----------



## Nolsen12345 (5 Août 2021)

Bien

J'ai réussi à installer quelques jeux. On les trouve où sur le disque dur ?

Merci


----------



## Nolsen12345 (20 Août 2021)

Nolsen12345 a dit:


> Ça ne semble pas fonctionner. Faut-il un processeur Intel ?


Tout baigne.  Merci


----------



## Nolsen12345 (21 Août 2021)

Nolsen12345 a dit:


> Tout baigne.  Merci


La série fonctionne très bien pour le 1e et 3e opus mais Myst 5 End of Age est plutôt instable. Ça plante après 2 ou 3 minutes et même au lancement. 

Des idées ?

Merci


----------



## Nolsen12345 (21 Août 2021)

Bonjour

Bon, tout fonctionne maintenant. 

J'ai quand même un soucis avec la série Myst. 

Myst et Exile (op 3...) fonctionnent très bien. 

Quant à Myst 5 End of Age, il est très instable. Il quitte après qq minutes de jeu. 

Des idées ?

Merci.


----------



## Nolsen12345 (30 Octobre 2021)

Nolsen12345 a dit:


> Bien
> 
> J'ai réussi à installer quelques jeux. On les trouve où sur le disque dur ?
> 
> Merci


Tout baigne. Myst 5 et URU fonctionnent très bien.


----------



## Nolsen12345 (10 Novembre 2021)

Salut

Crossover qui fonctionnait très bien avec Big Sur ne fonctionne plus avec Monterey  

À l'aide  

Merci


----------

